# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Haessliche Bikes / Poser Bikes

## LePierre

Hab sowas hier im Forum noch nicht gefunden. Aber ich will mal so ein paar richtig haessliche Dinger sehen. Ob aus Spass oder ob es jemand ernst meint ist dabei wurscht. Ich mach mal den Anfang mit einem mMn unnuetzen Aufbau:

300mm an nem Hardtail

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

ich sag ja echt nix gegen downhill-hardtails,aber das ist wirklich nicht mehr fahrbar,wirklich schade um jedes einzelne teil

----------


## sorris

das versteh ich auch nicht ganz und finds persönlich hässlich.

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2959921/

----------


## LePierre

ob er dadurch eine 2stage gabel hat ? frage mich wie man mit so einem hohen schwerpunkt richtig um die kurven kommt...

----------


## Vuntzam

www.pinkbike.com/video/58722/ vid von dem bike.
wenn man das so sieht stellt man sich die frage wie viel vom "niedrigen schwerpunk" ist hype und trend und was bringts wirklich??   ich würd glaub nach 2m umfalln damit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sebbo

> Hab sowas hier im Forum noch nicht gefunden. Aber ich will mal so ein paar richtig haessliche Dinger sehen. Ob aus Spass oder ob es jemand ernst meint ist dabei wurscht. Ich mach mal den Anfang mit einem mMn unnuetzen Aufbau:
> 
> 300mm an nem Hardtail


krass was macht man mit so nem bike dirt?????????? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## LePierre

Zur Eisdiele fahren und Kinder beeindrucken.... Nichts gegen Hardtail. Aber das ist echt laecherlich...

Das Video ist echt heftig, scheint ja doch ganz fahrbar zu sein. Muss ein sagenhaftes Gefuehl sein in solcher Hoehe 3 Meter von einer Seite zur Anderen zu schwenken wenn man aus einer Linkskurve in eine Rechtskurve faehrt. Wuerde es einfach mal aus Spass gerne ausprobieren.  :Jester:  circus anyone ?

----------


## DarkSecret

Was auch geil wäre ist,wenn man auch richtig schöne Räder posten dürfte  :Smile:

----------


## LePierre

> Was auch geil wäre ist,wenn man auch richtig schöne Räder posten dürfte


dann mach doch nen thread auf  :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

> www.pinkbike.com/video/58722/ vid von dem bike.
> wenn man das so sieht stellt man sich die frage wie viel vom "niedrigen schwerpunk" ist hype und trend und was bringts wirklich??   ich würd glaub nach 2m umfalln damit!


man bedenke wer höher hinaus will fliegt tiefer...  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

> Was auch geil wäre ist,wenn man auch richtig schöne Räder posten dürfte


vl. hier ?
lg

----------


## LePierre

Das hier hab ich wohl auch noch vergessen.

Ich finde es potthaesslich. Erinnert mich immer an diese super Fahrraeder aus dem Baumarkt und Penny und Famila... Keine Ahnung.

GT DH-I

----------


## mAsKeD

> Das hier hab ich wohl auch noch vergessen.
> 
> Ich finde es potthaesslich. Erinnert mich immer an diese super Fahrraeder aus dem Baumarkt und Penny und Famila... Keine Ahnung.
> 
> GT DH-I


ich finds ned ganz so hässlich... da gibts schlimmeres

----------


## LePierre

> ich finds ned ganz so hässlich... da gibts schlimmeres


Worauf wartest du? Zeig her!

----------


## fipsi_k

find ich jetzt auch grad nicht so den burner:

philippkratzer.kilu.de/IMAG0057.JPG

----------


## East

> also manchmal traue ich meinen augen nicht und zweifle am menschlichen verstand.
> 
> ich mein, wenn jemand ne 20cm federgabel im HT hat weil er damit dh faehrt und grosse drops macht, meinetwegen. aber menschlich egsehen ist bei mir schon bei 18cm im HT schluss.
> 
> deswegen machty dieses bild mich fertig.


so ein ähnliches mit gelben gustl hab ich mal in wien vorm alten planet music gesehn - 300mm ist auf fahrrad sowieso zu viel egal ob vo. oder hi. ; ht oder fs

----------

